# Buffed.de Suchmaschine statt Google.de



## Chosé (11. Mai 2007)

Moin @ll

Ich hatte mal die Buffed suchmaschine (also wo man Quests, Items etc suchen kann) in meinem Firefox oben rechts als Standartsuchmaschine, anstatt der von Google. Nun hab ich Formatiert und weiss nichtmehr wie ich das damals hinbekommen habe. Kann mir einer helfen ?


----------



## Monolith (11. Mai 2007)

http://img403.imageshack.us/my.php?image=buffedag0.jpg

Dort auf das Dreieck klicken und die Suchmaschine wählen.


----------



## Hoazl (11. Mai 2007)

Ich glaub Chosé meint eher wo man das Plugin herbekommt^^:
Auf buffed.de, dort den Menüpunkt "Client Download" anwählen. oder einfach: http://wow.buffed.de/blasc/403/client-download.
In der Sidebar rechts kannst das Firefox-Plugin installen.

MFG
Hoazl


----------

